# Concrete Block BBQ Pit



## smutslam (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm new to the forum & to smokin so first of all, Hello...

I got a bunch of Concrete Block left over from a job & I want to turn it into a bbq pit. I have found a few ideas on the web, but none of them really explain it. Any ideas would be appreciated. I want something large enough for the whole hawg. But something that can also be used for just a few items. I would only use charcoal or wood as fuel and I want to build it as a permanent fixture in the backyard.  I understand that concrete doesn't do well at high heats, so I intend to line it w/ firebrick, but like I said I'm new to all of this & know ZERO.  I have experience in stone masonry & have put the decorative stuff on fireplaces, but the actual fire box we always left up to another contractor, which was concrete lined w/ fire brick. Thanks in advance for any help or ideas.

Here is what I have found so far...
http://www.bbqlodge.com/bbqpit/bbqpit.htm#Building

& 

This one is sweet
http://hankjarrett.home.mindspring.com/id1.html


----------



## cheech (Dec 16, 2006)

I like the bottom one that looks sweet.

Nothing like free bricks get started.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's one you might be interested in:

http://www.thesmokering.com/pits/bri...t1/default.jsp

Here is one that has several to choose from:

http://www.backyardspaces.com/barbeque.html

A long time ago, I had some plans, but during the years of nonuse, they found the file 13 can I am sure.  I hope the above links help some.  Some on the 2nd link looked pretty interesting.

Bill


----------

